# Working With Animals



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

OK so I'm at work and every day is a struggle not to stab someone in the eye with a rusty screwdriver.
The main reason I stay anyway, is to make sure I can buy everything my animals need.

SO

Anyone got any insight into how to start finding animal related jobs, in particular herps and marine, be it

pet shops - working in or opening own
vetenary positions, training and the like
working for trusts of types

etc etc

Like, anyone know of courses and stuff like that which are of any help?
Anyone on here been in the same kinda situation and moved on in to this field?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

ive actually worked with animals since i finished college (nd in animal care). if your looking at training to be a vet nurse your best bet would be to phone around and ask your local vets, they may have some vacancies going. check the job centre fish/agriculture/animal care section and your local newspaper. theres usually always kennel, cattery and farm jobs going. have you ever worked with animals? if not maybe you should volenteer on your days off just to make sure it's for you. 
good luck


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

i dnt work in a pet shop but im hoping too soon. i spend a lot of time in my local shop and i love being around all the animals and see what comes in and stuff. i'm only 17 and i'm looking into hopefully opening my own shop eventually which will be wicked. It's a lovely thought to work with somethings that you love rather than sitting behind a desk all day being bored just because you need money is the way i see it. If you can do something you enjoy and that your into then why not?


I think it's well worth it


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

I need a job anyone up here in south lincs got anything going ive worked with all sorts of animals ( I dont like horses though!!!!).
Any job will do!!! lol

Lloyd


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

I've worked in a pet shop and markus has been a manager of a reptile shop in kent.... it's hard work but it pays off (not in money tho as you usually earn squat). Best way is to keep pestering your local pet shops and asking them whether they need a hand a day a week and go from there. You could see about doing a course at your local college if you've got the spare cash and time. or you can try this site..... Animal Jobs in the USA, Veterinary Technician Jobs, Animal Health Jobs, Animal C

with regard to zoo's they want you to have a basic animal course qualification and they usually have a waiting list for any jobs that come up.. although as it's coming up to summer you can probably get a seasonal job in one and go from there. 

You've just got to keep looking around and asking people... hope you find something your after.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

No I've not worked around animals before.
I've always had animals of some sort around, but never in a professional sense.
I have been trying to contact a place about doing levels 1 2 and 3, GNVQ in Herpetology (if I remember right that's what they was calling it), I dunno how useful such a thing would be, but I thought It's a start, unfortunately we live in a place where what a bit of paper says is more imporant than how much or how good you actually are.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

depending on the job you maybe required to work 7 days a week, bank hols, weekends and not great pay but as long as you don't mind this it'll be fine. they are usually early starts, i have to get up a 5am in the summer and don't get home till 7pm. all part of the fun tho


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Xiorell said:


> unfortunately we live in a place where what a bit of paper says is more imporant than how much or how good you actually are.


"Bits of paper" often take a huge amount of effort and hard work to attain, for which you require a certain level of knowledge and ability, try not to just poo poo things that many people work very hard to get.

The reason bits of paper are so important to people who might employ you such as Zoo's and Trusts is that it is your evidence that you have the scientific basis needed to approach a job with them in the proper manner. 
With the threats of avian influenza, chytrid fungus and countless others, people working with animals more than ever need to be aware. 


All that said, unconventional qualifications may not be the best route to take, if the employer you apply to has neither heard of the organisation who you obtained your bit of paper from nor understands what attaining it might have involved, then it might be a little useless afterall.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> "Bits of paper" often take a huge amount of effort and hard work to attain, for which you require a certain level of knowledge and ability, try not to just poo poo things that many people work very hard to get.


I know. I have 5 A levels, an NVQ, a HND and an MCSE.

However, I still think there is no substitute for experience.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Xiorell said:


> I know. I have 5 A levels, an NVQ, a HND and an MCSE.
> 
> However, I still think there is no substitute for experience.


 
what in mate?


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> what in mate?


 
NVQ and HND in I.T.

I shoulda done something else really, I soon discovered I really don't like working with PCs and the like.

Then again most of the other stuff I was/am interested in, wasn't the kinda thing you find courses in.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Xiorell said:


> NVQ and HND in I.T.
> 
> I shoulda done something else really, I soon discovered I really don't like working with PCs and the like.
> 
> Then again most of the other stuff I was/am interested in, wasn't the kinda thing you find courses in.


what are you a-levels in?
see i have A.B.C level 2 and 3 in animal care ND in Animal Management, A-levels all my gcse's grade A-C , 4 key skills, and ready to start BSc in Animal Behaviour and Welfare at chester Uni

My O.H (mina_the_witch) has pretty much the above and is a trainie vet nurse


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> what are you a-levels in?
> see i have A.B.C level 2 and 3 in animal care ND in Animal Management, A-levels all my gcse's grade A-C , 4 key skills, and ready to start BSc in Animal Behaviour and Welfare at chester Uni
> 
> My O.H (mina_the_witch) has pretty much the above and is a trainie vet nurse


 
Ah ha... someone DOING animal course things right now...
...What exactley is it you wanna use them toward?

I nearly got a trainee vet nurse role recently... they didn't take me purely coz I was 24 and they wanted no older than 18 (So they can pay really poor wage), it woulda been in conjunction with some course at... Morton Morrol, some place like that anyway


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Xiorell said:


> I nearly got a trainee vet nurse role recently... they didn't take me purely coz I was 24 and they wanted no older than 18 (So they can pay really poor wage), it woulda been in conjunction with some course at... Morton Morrol, some place like that anyway


 
Plus, veterinary nursing is not a very good job: low payed (what ever level your at), scummy filthy work, bossed around by vets, can be long hours... not what I would want to do. I'm a vet student. 

I'm not sure if there is anything 'veterinary' that you could sort of 'walk into', as such. Depends what A levels you've got, or what degrees you've got. You can do things like veterinary medicine, which lower grades, or a previous degree. Its 3 years, and you can then go on to do a shorter VetMed course (4 years).... but, thats a bit of a life change!

We have some people 40yrs+ on our course, so you never know!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Plus, veterinary nursing is not a very good job: low payed (what ever level your at), scummy filthy work, bossed around by vets, can be long hours... not what I would want to do. I'm a vet student.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is anything 'veterinary' that you could sort of 'walk into', as such. Depends what A levels you've got, or what degrees you've got. You can do things like veterinary medicine, which lower grades, or a previous degree. Its 3 years, and you can then go on to do a shorter VetMed course (4 years).... but, thats a bit of a life change!
> 
> We have some people 40yrs+ on our course, so you never know!


Becci is 26 and just started the vet nursing, she was an animal lecturer at my college. im doing mine to become an Animal Behaviourist.
And Vet Nursing is a great job, it pays more than when she was a lecturer and she gets one day a week off.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> Becci is 26 and just started the vet nursing, she was an animal lecturer at my college. im doing mine to become an Animal Behaviourist.
> And Vet Nursing is a great job, it pays more than when she was a lecturer and she gets one day a week off.


:lol2: Just re-read my post, and that does seem _really_ harsh sorry. :blush: I just meant I'd really not like to be a vet nurse. No offense caused.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

I mean... I COULD open my own shop... I got money to invest it whatever business I choose to finally settle on, but I'd have to do looooooooads of reserch and it's a case of "knowing where to start". 

I'm not affraid of work, I work 3 jobs. 7 days a week, averaging 14hours a day.... not always that long but that's the average.


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

damn man thats alot. open a shop near me and employ me  haha


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

hi if you are looking into starting your own reptile shop i would say that is your best option pay wise as you have savings for it etc.
i have animal qualifications a first diploma in animal care and a national diploma in animal management and for all the jobs ive had i have got without them even asking for it so tbh i find that experience is what they are looking after really.
here some of my experiences..
kennels - i hated every last bit of it to put it bluntly lol i dont really liek domestic animals and so probably wasnt the best job for me lol generaly cleaning the same species of animal, making foods and having dogs barking all day inst really fun lol
vet care assistant - is great fun, the atmospheres nice and even though you see the same domestic species mostly dogs, cats and rabbits with the occasional exotic, its totaly different as there having all different ops and is quite intresting to watch etc only problem is if you dont like blood or animals dieing/suffering probably isnt the best job for you.
zoo - zoo is a great job i only voluntered but its great all exotic species and generaly the longer you volunteer and the longer you prove your self the better animals you get to work with, i started with farm animals and then paddock animals and ended up working with reptile and primates which is amazing. only problem is with most animal jobs the money is crap but the aount of fun you have working with them could out weigh that.


so if you want to work in a vets the best way is go for an animal qualification and then try for a vet nurse etc where you can train on the job, but if you want to work in a zoo or wildlife trust best to start out volunteering and then work your way in really through doing seasonal and then maybe getting taken on.
ive never worked in a pet shop so cant really say anything about that but just thought id add a few experinces of jobs in the animal sector that might help you choose: victory:
stu


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i would definatly say try before you decide to go into it properly. im 15 so my jobs have only been a few days a week, but so far i have worked in a kennels, livery yard, and racing stables

kennels - hated every second of it!! it was a rescue centre, so i didnt get paid, and was expected to give an arm and a leg!!!! its very rutine, and robotic!!! and very very boring!!!

livery yard - didnt like it!! too bitchy!! crap money!! didnt have any work to do, but had to stay there anyway, and didnt get paid for the hours i had to stay there, but didnt have anything to do!!

racing stables - mixed really, you have good and bad times. depends what you do there, i mainly ride, so its not too bad, but its not as fun as it looks, and the money is CRAP!!! it would cost me more to get there than i would earn!!! 

i know this has nothing to do with the reptile part, but its just to prove that working with animals isnt all fun and games like it is made out to be, and it is non stop!! you can never take a day off, or pull a sickie, there are animals at hand, and they need 24 hour care,

lee


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Xiorell said:


> Ah ha... someone DOING animal course things right now...
> ...What exactley is it you wanna use them toward?
> 
> I nearly got a trainee vet nurse role recently... they didn't take me purely coz I was 24 and they wanted no older than 18 (So they can pay really poor wage), it woulda been in conjunction with some course at... Morton Morrol, some place like that anyway


Its because if you are under a certain age then the goverment fund the trainning. I found it very very hard to get into vet nursing especially being 26...i'd pretty much been looking for a training position since I finished my ND at the age of 19! All you need to be a vet nurse is GCSEs in Maths, English and Science...doesn't matter what higher qualifications you have!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

everyone is making animal jobs look terrible. im affraid if you work with animals it can be repetative, crap pay, long hours,hard work, no time off but if you love animals it wont matter. ive been working 7 days a week for over 2 years (had 2 weeks off), but it doesnt bother me because im outside enjoying myself with animals. what more could you want.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

basky said:


> everyone is making animal jobs look terrible. im affraid if you work with animals it can be repetative, crap pay, long hours,hard work, no time off but if you love animals it wont matter. ive been working 7 days a week for over 2 years (had 2 weeks off), but it doesnt bother me because im outside enjoying myself with animals. what more could you want.


i understand what you are saying, but unfortunatly people need money to live, and sometimes you have to put that before your love for animals, as you cant love animals when your dead.... what do you work as? (if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

What A levels did you get? Most educational courses wont really care about anything else, but then, do you WANT to go back to college or university?

Are you interested in the science side or purely the "hands on" work? I did my degree in Bioveterinary Science but never wanted to go into practice, I work in pharmaceuticals atm but have my eye on quarantine facility work. A few friends from the same course went into diagnostics working in vet labs, the work is reasonably varied and the pay is acceptable (far better than vet nursing and the like). You couldnt get into pharmaceuticals without a degree I dont think, but diagnostics is do-able if you have science based A levels or are willing to get them (even via open university).

There is also animal testing if you fancy the idea, you can go into the labs as a technician with just GCSEs and train on the job. Google Animal Laboratory Technician for an idea of the work it involves. I nearly went straight into one of these training programmes from school.

Opening a reptile shop seems a popular choice nowadays, but I do wonder how sustainable some of the businesses will be, there is a LOT of competition nowadays and reputations are hard won and easily lost in this game.

I suspect you already have some idea of what you want to do, you're just looking for some reassurance before you go for it. Hope things work out for you!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Working in a shop pretty much sucks if your a through and through city boy. Not only is the pay TERRIBLE but the hours are normally unsocial.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> i understand what you are saying, but unfortunatly people need money to live, and sometimes you have to put that before your love for animals, as you cant love animals when your dead.... what do you work as? (if you dont mind me asking)


well since college (4-5 years) ive worked at:

the british wildlife rescue centre- got £2.00 an hour but got to rear young animals, help older one, train birds of prey, work with reptiles, rear lambs, train foxes ect....excellent but crap pay so after a year i left.
then worked at a rare breed pig farm, had the first mangalitzas in the uk, got to be on tv, in the paper and on the news (was a huge experience) and got £6 an hour.
i also look after peoples horses, sheep, cats, dogs, pigs ect on the side.
now im assistant kennel and cattery manager (leading to manager), it's varied from gardening, walking, cleaning, bathing dogs, paper work, customer services, painting, power washing ect and im on £8 and after a while ill be on £10 an hour so it isnt all that bad.
you just have to take the rough with the smooth and work bloody hard. depends how much you want something IMO.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> (far better than vet nursing and the like).


I'm guessing that I'm one of the very few well paid trainee vet nurses then?


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Sparsholt college in hampshire is really good for animal courses and they also do some distance learnin for people who arn't near. I did exotics management with them before xmas.
There's also a lot of animal based courses BSc's at nottingham trent I think. Most higher education institutes will look at mature students seperate from people coming straight out of 6th form and so even if your a level grades arn't super high if you show willing they may take you on. Thats assuming you wanted to go the academic route. But even with qualifications, hands on experience is still really important.

I know a lot of animal based work isn't well paid, but if its what you love and pays the bills its got to be better than a job you hate, or at least thats how I see it :lol2:

Havn't read all the thread so sorry if I'm not with the flow of the conversation :lol2:
Forgot to say I'm in my final year BSc Zoology and have not sure what qualification in Exotics Management and am in the process of applying for Animal Behaviour MSc's. 

: victory:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i know two vets that own there own practises and they pay there VN's 17k which is great pay IMO.
i went sparsholt college, it's ace and has some great animals there, but saying that ive never needed my ND for a job, although the experience helped and gave me more confidence.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, experience is important. Thats why I did the Sparsholt course so it would look like I had a bit of practical experience on my CV :lol2:

: victory:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I worked part time in a pet shop for a few years and came out with a qualification in animal husbandry. Pet shop pay isn't particularly good, but in my case I got a free qualification plus experience! To be fair, it's a really rubbish qualification - half the stuff in it was wrong anyway..Had to have one set of answers for the exam, and a set of proper answers for the customers :lol2: It's not really relevant to what I want to do now, but it was fun at the time.

Miffikins, how are you funding your MSc if you don't mind me asking? I would love to do one, but have no idea where i'd get the money from! I'm trying to get straight onto a PhD, but I fully expect that students who already have an MSc will take priority... and there are only two MSc courses i'm interested in which offer a potential bursary. But even then, that's still competition based! Gahh, if only money grew on trees...


----------



## Jon_Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd love to work with animals/Herps,only the wages working in a shop/ nursing ect would not match what i'm on now (which is arse)


----------

